# L1B Individual Petition Processing Time



## ashish1482 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi,

My company is going to file an *L1B Individual Petition* for me in *July-2014*.

*Details:*
1) The company's HO is in US and branch office is in India.
2) I am an Indian employee.

*I have the following queries:*
1) What is the process for L1B Individual Petition?
2) Should it be initiated by the US Head Office or the Branch Office in India? Any advantages of either?
3) How much time it would take in case of Normal Processing?

Any inputs would be highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Ashish


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

L-1 visa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

L1 Visa - Individual Petition for Intracompany Transferee


----------

